# Waxstock purchasing - cash only?



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Morning all. 
Just a quick question about waxstock trade stands, will I need to come armed with cash or will the traders have mobile card machines?

This will be the first time I have been to waxstock so didn't want to miss out if it was cash only. :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Last 2 years have been card and cash, also cash machine on site, all i will say is it can get busy at times so cash is quicker and discipline is king so once you have spent up it's time to go home lol.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

You sound like my other half!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cash always better for haggling !!

Gonz.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We'll be accepting both! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cash machine on site anyway, should know as I visited it a number of times last year 😂

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

hobbs182 said:


> Cash machine on site anyway, should know as I visited it a number of times last year 😂
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Same

But for gambling reasons rather than gear


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Same
> 
> But for gambling reasons rather than gear


Gear, lol 
Calm it devvo

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

hobbs182 said:


> Gear, lol
> Calm it devvo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Had plenty of t'other gear


----------



## Outkast (Dec 23, 2014)

how cheap do products be there am looking for swissvax products


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

There is a cash point at the Arena, possibly fee-free but this cannot be guaranteed. It also needs to be full of money and working, but it is there.
Many traders accept card payments, alongside cash.
Box office will accept card payments as well.
Many traders will be doing show deals on the day, and many of these deals will be exclusive to Waxstock.
49 stands and 50+ brands will be exhibiting, so it should be a great day.


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

As mentioned above. The majority of stalls accept both! If not.. you can pay via PayPal. Only advice is make a list of what you want before you go.. I spent a couple of hundred last year and I've only used 50% of my purchases.


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

As a rough guide, what sort of % discount do the exhibitors offer on products? I appreciate it will differ from each one, but a rough percentage will do. Advance tickets have arrived and this will be my first visit to Waxstock, can't wait :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

The autobrite brush pack that goes for anything up to £20 was £10 last year, hope this helps but realise it probably doesn't lol


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Simz said:


> The autobrite brush pack that goes for anything up to £20 was £10 last year, hope this helps but realise it probably doesn't lol


So decent discounts on stuff then? I was wondering whether it was just a couple of quid off items or whether they offered crazy discounts. I will be there for when the doors open, hoping to get some good deals.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Warriors2013 said:


> So decent discounts on stuff then? I was wondering whether it was just a couple of quid off items or whether they offered crazy discounts. I will be there for when the doors open, hoping to get some good deals.


Fairly substantial discounts last year, especially when buying a lot. Honestly, I've bought next to nothing in the last year because I stocked up and spent a considerable amount at Waxstock 2015

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Warriors2013 said:


> So decent discounts on stuff then? I was wondering whether it was just a couple of quid off items or whether they offered crazy discounts. I will be there for when the doors open, hoping to get some good deals.


Don't expect too much mate but yes things can be cheaper, I haven't bought anything for about 3 months now and won't be until I get to Waxstock, it's killing me mind lol Like the last chap said if you buy right you can save a packet because you don't need anything until next year, avoid the hype and buy only what you need.

Whoops just remembered what I had from Autosmart last week lol but I don't count that because I don't buy it anywhere else.


----------



## Tayla (Jan 1, 2011)

I've done a list of goodies I want with full prices and a total ,so Im hoping theres good deals and discounts on the day to make it worth while


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll be honest I don't need anything specific which is dangerous as it means I'll just go buying anything or overstock on products I already have


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Visited my mate who is coming with me to waxstock yesterday, came away with an arm full of "try this and this and this" samples so I'm going to have a better idea of what to buy full bottles of haha.

I have a small list of bits that will be needed but we shall see what takes my fancy when we get there


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> I'll be honest I don't need anything specific which is dangerous as it means I'll just go buying anything or overstock on products I already have


I'm in exactly the boat, I've got more than enough stuff so am going with a small list and then anything else that tickles my fancy, that's the most lethal way!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

